# Tgace in motion



## Tgace

Well..here it goes.

ALIBIS: 

The video: Off of a cheap 2.1MP HP camera. Ran out of memory about 6 moves short of completing the form. My short attention span 12 y.o. was holding the camera hence the "monkey cam". I ran it through a batch converter to MPEG explaining the little logo at the bottom (at least it was freeware).

Me: Im doing my best here with a Balintawak (Bobby T's) "shadow fighting form". I am hopefully a little more polished at it now, there are little "gaps" where you can tell Im trying to remember the next piece. Sacrificed some form for speed here and am a little "tight".

And lay off the complexion. I work midnights ya know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomg_sff.mpg MPG 3.58MB


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Cool clip.  Thank you!


----------



## shesulsa

Cool clip, Tom. Thanks!


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sapper6

looks good man.  i couldn't possibly begin to criticize it, i've never stick fought.  thanks for posting man  .


----------



## Bammx2

well done dude!


----------



## tshadowchaser

What complexion. you look like a gost  

Nice video  thanks
I have not seen that form befor   I like it


----------



## Kempogeek

I enjoyed that very much and to me the form looked good. But that's just me . I was fortunate enough to be able to see the clip on here. I haven't been able to see some other videos. The only other one was Swordlady's cutting test clip. So anytime I can get this unit to show videos, Im happy. Continued success sir. Looks like this Members in Motion section is going to be a keeper.....Steve


----------



## theletch1

Man, just when I think I'm starting to get a grip on defense techniques against a club I watch these clips of you and Bob and have to really start to re-think exactly what I'm doing.  Against an opponent who was just swinging a pool cue or tire iron like an idiot because he was, well, an idiot I'd do alright but against someone with training like the two of you?  Back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## Rick Wade

Nice job to both you and monkey cam.

But given that he is 12 I think his part was harder to do; because you made that look easy.  Remind me that If we ever get into a bar fight and your on my side to give you the stick and if your not on my side not only keep the stick but also run like the wind.

Run forest run...

Nice/

Rick


----------



## Cryozombie

Very Quick.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MA-Caver

Very nice... by the way... what's with the complexion? Ought to get more sun ya know? (hee hee....    )




by the way this is my 2100'st post... :uhyeah:


----------



## Gemini

VERY cool! Thanks. I hate to think how many times I woulda bounced that thing off my head.  

     Oh, and congratulations, MACaver! 2100 posts makes you an offiial post whore. :boing2:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Tom very cool! :ultracool    Nice job of keeping the stick close on the transitions across your back!    I promise not to mention anything about how hiney white you look!


----------



## Raewyn

What you lack in colour you certainly make up for in skill - good video clip!!!


----------



## Flatlander

Tom, thanks for sharing that! That's a pretty groovy form, I dig a'plenty. Unfortunately, my quicktime is non-perfect working, so I was only able to watch you run through it once, then quicktime won't let me play through again. Probably something to do with an overload of whiteness. 

  Seriously, it was great, and I look forward to further contributions from you and the rest of the membership.  Thanks again. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, don't listen to them, Tom. Sun is OVERRATED! :ultracool


----------



## Tgace

Ya know Ive seriously thought about hitting one of those "Total Tan" joints during my lunch break. A few are open 24hrs. But Im afraid of falling asleep on one of the beds while everybody is calling me as the Dillenger Gang goes on a crime spree through town.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Looks good Tgace! Keep training! We just can't help being ghosts, eh!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Shaolinwind

Tgace said:
			
		

> Well..here it goes.
> 
> ALIBIS:
> 
> The video: Off of a cheap 2.1MP HP camera. Ran out of memory about 6 moves short of completing the form. My short attention span 12 y.o. was holding the camera hence the "monkey cam". I ran it through a batch converter to MPEG explaining the little logo at the bottom (at least it was freeware).
> 
> Me: Im doing my best here with a Balintawak (Bobby T's) "shadow fighting form". I am hopefully a little more polished at it now, there are little "gaps" where you can tell Im trying to remember the next piece. Sacrificed some form for speed here and am a little "tight".
> 
> And lay off the complexion. I work midnights ya know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomg_sff.mpg MPG 3.58MB


I recognise many of the moves from a short staff form I learned.  I don't do any of them nearly as fast. Whoosh! Nice speed.


----------



## arnisador

Tgace said:
			
		

> Ya know Ive seriously thought about hitting one of those "Total Tan" joints during my lunch break.


 Ordinarily I'd warn about the dangers of skin cancer, but in your case...


----------



## Tgace

:uhyeah:


----------



## BlackCatBonz

awesome clip tgace


----------



## pesilat

Tgace said:
			
		

> Well..here it goes.
> 
> ALIBIS:
> 
> The video: Off of a cheap 2.1MP HP camera. Ran out of memory about 6 moves short of completing the form. My short attention span 12 y.o. was holding the camera hence the "monkey cam". I ran it through a batch converter to MPEG explaining the little logo at the bottom (at least it was freeware).
> 
> Me: Im doing my best here with a Balintawak (Bobby T's) "shadow fighting form". I am hopefully a little more polished at it now, there are little "gaps" where you can tell Im trying to remember the next piece. Sacrificed some form for speed here and am a little "tight".
> 
> And lay off the complexion. I work midnights ya know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/videos/tomg_sff.mpg MPG 3.58MB



Looks good over all. Some minor critiques (prepare yourself) would be that your "abaniko-like" shots (that's the closest thing to a name that we use) could be a little cleaner. If the pseudo-name I used doesn't ring a bell, it's going to be hard to pinpoint them for you but here goes 

In the first section of the form (we break it into 3 parts when teaching it) there are, as we count it, 10 strikes and the "abaniko-like" strikes are 9 & 10. They don't really form an abaniko but they aren't really an angle 2 and angle 1, either.

However, since you may not break the form down as we do, here's the list to that first "abaniko-like" strike as we count it.

1. Down (angle 1)
2. Down (angle 2)
3. Up (along the angle 2 line)
4. Up (along the angle 1 line)
5. Center-center-center (angle 4, 3, 4)
6. Sungkiti (angle 6)
7. Sungkiti (angle 7)
8. Umbrella to knee (angle 8)
9 & 10 "abaniko-like" strike going from angle 2 to angle 1

Anyway, those could stand to be a bit cleaner but that's a common problem that everyone I've ever trained with/taught had. Your "redondo & 1/2" (again, what we call it but it could also be called redondo-witik) needs to be looser and your sungkiti thrusts need a little clean up.

All of those are very minor, though, and shouldn't take any time at all to clean up. Your twirls - another problem area for a lot of people - look good. And, overall, it looks good.

How long have you been working that form? And how long training in Balintawak in general?

Mike


----------



## Tgace

Yeah..Ive always had "issues" with keeping a clean line on those thrusts. Tip waver and all...Those other strikes arent really abaniko's, they are supposed to be more like "feints" where the strike comes in on one angle and then "flips" to another either "around" the opponents stick or after contact with it...Im still working on it. Its easier to do when you actually hit something.

As to me doing "pure/legit" Balintawak... nothing past a few seminars. The guy I train with/learn from ( the former MT member Loki/Paul Martin) has the Balintawak experience. He has just blended some of the drills/forms into his Mod Arnis training.


----------



## pesilat

Tgace said:
			
		

> Yeah..Ive always had "issues" with keeping a clean line on those thrusts. Tip waver and all...Those other strikes arent really abaniko's, they are supposed to be more like "feints" where the strike comes in on one angle and then "flips" to another either "around" the opponents stick or after contact with it...Im still working on it. Its easier to do when you actually hit something.


 
Yup. I know what they are  Balintawak is one part of the curriculum I learned from my instructor but we actually learned the entire Balintawak curriculum within our Sikal curriculum. If I were to spend a few months polishing my material I could go take the "Completion of Art" test (equivalent of black belt) under GM Bobby and I would probably pass unless I just did something lame on the test. And, yes, they are much easier when actually hitting something 



> As to me doing "pure/legit" Balintawak... nothing past a few seminars. The guy I train with/learn from ( the former MT member Loki/Paul Martin) has the Balintawak experience. He has just blended some of the drills/forms into his Mod Arnis training.



Cool 

Mike


----------



## psi_radar

Very nice, Tom!


----------



## Franc0

Lookin good man. :ultracool 

Franco


----------



## lonekimono10

Hey tom i want to ask you something after watching that clip it came to me,
  can you please come over to my house this sat(,i will pay you good)
 you see we are having a party and boy can i use you, you see we have alot of bugs flying around over here and the way you move that stick well,,, it will keep the bugs away,,,,now , now i'm only having fun it looked great.


----------



## Tgace

LOL! Thanks.


----------



## lonekimono10

Now if we can get you to use two of them at the same time.LOL artyon:


----------



## Cyber Ninja

Looks good...


----------



## Tgace

These days I'm doing more of this...


----------



## Transk53

Interesting. What is the idea behind the 2nd vid. Single round in a clip for drilling clip change speed?


----------



## Tez3

What's your '12 year old' doing now ten years on?


----------



## Tgace

Tez3 said:


> What's your '12 year old' doing now ten years on?



Graduated college, living on her own in another state working as a writer/editor for an education curriculum publisher.

Time passes by way too fast.


----------



## Tgace

Transk53 said:


> Interesting. What is the idea behind the 2nd vid. Single round in a clip for drilling clip change speed?



Exactly. Was just working on "smooth".


----------



## Tgace

Can normally shoot this drill a LOT faster, but I was working on a specific method of shoulder switching (what hand to move to what part of the gun when switching) and wanted to make sure I was doing it the "right way" every time.


----------



## Transk53

Tgace said:


> Exactly. Was just working on "smooth".



Cool. Actually the first time I have ever seen something like that, but makes sense to practice like that. Well seems that way to me.


----------



## Tgace

Transk53 said:


> Cool. Actually the first time I have ever seen something like that, but makes sense to practice like that. Well seems that way to me.



In practice it's a LOT like MA drills where you do the same technique (block/punch) over and over again to ingrain muscle memory.


----------



## Tgace




----------



## Transk53

Tgace said:


> In practice it's a LOT like MA drills where you do the same technique (block/punch) over and over again to ingrain muscle memory.



Yeah guess it would be really. The closest I have been to an Assault Rifle would be in pixel land, but I can imagine a lot of what you are doing there is muscle memory and thought process linked to that.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Transk53 said:


> Yeah guess it would be really. The closest I have been to an Assault Rifle would be in pixel land, but I can imagine a lot of what you are doing there is muscle memory and thought process linked to that.



Assault rifles have a switch for burst and/or full auto fire. I doubt that TGace was firing an assault rifle. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Tgace

Dirty Dog said:


> Assault rifles have a switch for burst and/or full auto fire. I doubt that TGace was firing an assault rifle.
> 
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


You are correct. Semi only. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53

Guy's, how do you tell between both. Is that overall experience or some obvious visual cue that would not be obvious to me?


----------



## Dirty Dog

There's no way to tell from a distance. The switch is too small. But assault rifles are only rarely found in civilian hands. Owning one requires the purchaser to go through a state and federal background check to get ATF approval, as well as paying some taxes. I did that recently to buy a silencer. It's time consuming...


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> There's no way to tell from a distance. The switch is too small. But assault rifles are only rarely found in civilian hands. Owning one requires the purchaser to go through a state and federal background check to get ATF approval, as well as paying some taxes. I did that recently to buy a silencer. It's time consuming...



I can imagine. One question if I may. Silencer and Suppressor the same thing?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Transk53 said:


> I can imagine. One question if I may. Silencer and Suppressor the same thing?



Yeah. Silencer is the more common name, supressor is the more accurate name. Because they don't really silence them. There's no "pfft pfft" like you see in the movies. It just supresses the noise. Mine is mounted on a .Glock 41, which is a .45ACP handgun. I can fire it without needing any hearing protection, but it's not going "pfft pfft".


----------



## Tgace

To be fair though... "Assault Weapon" has become a common term for Ar's, AK's, SCARS, etc. It's even the legal term for those types of weapons in some states.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53

Tgace said:


> To be fair though... "Assault Weapon" has become a common term for Ar's, AK's, SCARS, etc. It's even the legal term for those types of weapons in some states.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



SCARS?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tgace said:


> To be fair though... "Assault Weapon" has become a common term for Ar's, AK's, SCARS, etc. It's even the legal term for those types of weapons in some states.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Yes, but that's simply an example of how widespread ignorance can be. 

These are the same people who define any weapon with black plastic bits as an assault rifle. 

Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes, but that's simply an example of how widespread ignorance can be.
> 
> These are the same people who define any weapon with black plastic bits as an assault rifle.
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.



Well yeah fair enough. Don't forget you Americans have access to these weapons. It is not ignorance Professor, just country to country. Me, assault rifles, are what they look like. Remember that when thinking about who knows what


----------



## Tgace

Transk53 said:


> SCARS?


An "assault weapon" made by FN.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53

Tgace said:


> An "assault weapon" made by FN.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Thanks Tgace. Constructive answer


----------



## Dirty Dog

Transk53 said:


> Well yeah fair enough. Don't forget you Americans have access to these weapons. It is not ignorance Professor, just country to country. Me, assault rifles, are what they look like. Remember that when thinking about who knows what



Of course it's ignorance. That's what ignorance IS. 

The good news is that ignorance is relatively easy to remedy. You just have to be willing to learn. 

Stupidity, on the other hand, would seem to be incurable. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> Of course it's ignorance. That's what ignorance IS.
> 
> The good news is that ignorance is relatively easy to remedy. You just have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Stupidity, on the other hand, would seem to be incurable.
> 
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.



Indeed. I will defer to you're good judgement then lol.


----------

